# egg share waiting game



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi my names tanya i am 26 my partner is 37.i have a 9 year old had ectopic 8 years ago got told i am infertile after.recently we decided to go through ivf he has no kids have been together 5 years.we had consultation at clinic a month ago and i just got results back am cmv positive which apparantly means will be waiting a while for a match and my partner has low sperm count so will have to have icsi.anyhow just would be nice to speak to others my close family and friends know about it but never met anyone whos had ivf so keep googling about it!
our clinic is 2 and half hour drive away how many times did you have to go clinic during egg share and how long for a match.the lady i spoke to today said i have to let them know when my periods are for when they get a match


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi tan, i have just done an egg share cycle and i am cmv positive also, i was accepted to share in march 2010 and then matched in the july, unfortunately my recipient needed surgery so i then had to wait again for the recipient to be fully recovered before starting which was in may just gone. most people are cmv positive so i don't understand why they said you will have to wait longer as i would have thought it would be quicker anyway good luck for your treatment and i hope you don't have to wait that long to be matched.


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi sammy thank u for replying.i got told could get matched straight away but now dont know how long. yeah i read that more people are cmv positive too. its horrible waiting am so impatient!x


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

i know what you mean about the waiting as i was 34 when accepted to egg share and due to being dedicated to my recipient i have now lost my chance to egg share again as i am 36 in july so i wish i had gone to another clinic sooner but from my cycle i have got 3 frozen embies which i'm hoping to use asap, i hope you have no problems with your egg share journey and there is a egg share cyclers thread that we all chat on so come over and join us.


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

thanks and good luck to you too.thats so unfair having a age limit to egg sharing theyre crying out for donors so why do they have to be so fussy.yes will have a look at the thread thanks


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

hiya tanya,

it is a massive waiting game... but if your a donor it should get moving along quite quickly. I am also cmv+... we were matched really quickly!!

good luck



k


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

thanks katena   yes and im not the most patient of people and its such a long journey and i know will have to keep on till it works, hopefully first time. dont know why u only get 3 goes per clinic and i worry if i dont get enough eggs to share.x


----------



## jackie young (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi,
I have waited 9 months for a sharer but they did find another one after 6 but she pulled out at the last minute.
I am due to go in for the embryo transfer this coming Friday or Sundy depending on the quality of the eggs,very nervous.
As for appointments at the clinic,hardly a handful which is good if you live far away.
It is our first attempt so fingers crossed after 2 miscarriages due to my age...........I`m 46  cant even get pregnant now and don`t have any children. Good luck with finding a donor.


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi jackie i have my fingers crossed for you.we have been matched finally after 1 month i cant complain,9 months!i feel bad about moaning bout our wait.im the sharer in our case.x


----------



## jackie young (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow,I month thats amazing! Such a stressfull time dont you think?Trying hard to sty positive as time is running out for us at 46/47.....WILL LOOK LIKE THEIR GRANNY IF LUCKY ENOUGH TO HAVE A BABY !!!Good luck with your sharing,you are a very special person to do this.


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

it is a stressful time.dont be silly you wont look like a granny!any child will be lucky to have you as a mum.i am blessed to have a 10 year old it is so painful not being able to have another naturally but i am lucky to have one already so would like to help another couple get their wish.x


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

hey ladies so sorry for crushing in but i too feel like u i got all my results and everything was fine was so excited about getting matched soon, when i got a call today to tell me that i need a BRCA 1 screening from my GP thats because my mother had cancer.  I have just googled it and it takes about 4 weeks to get the results back. The annoying thing is the clinic knew my history from the begin why didn't they ask me to do this test then am sure the results would have been or would be on the way now. Am so fraustrated about this its like down the road again.


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

oh mwa that sucks.im sure it will go quicky once you have the results back.my aunt died of spina bifida when a baby but luckily they said that wasnt relevant i hope u get the results you want.x


----------

